# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Whats the right age to take steroids (GOOD READ)

## D00fy

"What is the Right Age to Start Using Steroids ? 

By: Brandon Walsh 
This article is being published in hopes of reaching some of the younger people, involved in our great sport of body building, reach their goals without making the great mistake of using steroids too early in their long lives. The problem with this is that most young bodybuilders (BBs) cannot grasp the concept of the future and how long the road ahead really is even with the use of steroids. How do you convince a 14 year old that it will take years before he can look like the Pro BB's in the magazines, and that he may never look like that even with all the drugs available in the world. Well that is what I hope to accomplish within this article. 

At what age should you be, before you consider using steroids? This question is not as easily answered as you may think it is. You cannot randomly just pick an age and say that this is the point at which you can now start to consider using steroids. 

Between the ages of 12 and 26 a male's hormone levels are on a steady rise until the age of 26. This is when these levels slowly start to decline until they are almost nonexistent by the ripe old age of 40. 

When puberty starts in males at the age of 12 there is a huge flux in hormonal patterns in the body, which cause the growth of male characteristics, (deepening of the voice, growth of body hair, growth in height, etc.). These hormone levels increase by themselves so much that they can be compared to that of a mild steroid cycle. Therefore trying to add to what the body is doing on its own by adding in exogenous (outside) Anabolic Androgenic Steroids (AAS) is very counter productive. 

Whenever any extra amount of AAS is added to the body, the body recognizes this extra level through a feedback loop in the human body known as the Hypothalamus. Once the Hypothalamus recognizes the increase in hormones which happens usually between 14 and 21 days, the body will shut off its own production of hormones until these levels decrease, along with increasing hormones to decrease these extra levels in the body (cortisone, estrogen). Cortisone and Estrogen are 2 hormones in the body that BBs do not need any extra. The easiest way to try to explain this without getting to complicated, is that the more AAS you put in your body, the more your body will try to lower those levels. When this happens BBs get all the side effects that are normally associated with AAS use, gynecomastia (growth of fatty tissue underneath the breasts in males), hair loss, kidney damage, liver damage, and high blood pressure, just to name a few). 

Before you consider the use of AAS you should have already reached your genetic potential. What is your genetic potential? To figure this out you should first look at the weight, height and build of other members in your family. Is this exact, no, but it is somewhere to start. If every male on both sides of your family is approximately 5'7" and weighs between 150lbs and 170lbs and they are all bald by the age of 25, then it would be a good guess that you will also fall somewhere in those ranges by the time you stop growing. Now with working out and eating correctly for 4 years lets say, you would be able to put on 15 or more pounds of muscle tissue (that would mean you now weigh 165-185 lbs.). This is what your genetic potential would be. Now if you started to use steroids at that point, 165-185 lbs you may be able to put on another 15-20 lbs (180-200lbs). If you had started using when you were 125 lbs., and gained 25lbs through the use of steroids, you would still be well short of what you could have gotten naturally (150lbs as compared to 180-200lbs), and now it will be much harder to try to gain another 30-40lbs. 

So for a starting point lets say that you need to be at least 18 years of age before you consider using steroids. Now that we have a starting point, lets look at a few other factors that should be considered. Steroids DO NOT IN ANY WAY, SHAPE, OR FORM makes up for a good diet and workout program. Most people who use AAS feel that this is the time where they can be a little more relaxed in their workouts and diet. Actually this is when they should be even more strict. So before you can think of using at the age of 18, you will need 3 more solid years of good training and eating habits. Minor changes in diet and workouts can result in great gains in mass and muscle as well as strength. 

No matter how much assistance you get from AAS, without proper nutrition and workouts you will be lucky to have any gains at all, let alone keep them after the cycle is over. The goal of using any substance, legal or not should be that after you stop using it you don't loose all of that which you have fought to get. What would be the point of spending all that money (steroids are not free) to gain that 30lbs when you will loose it after the cycle is over anyway? 

So the better question to ask instead of when can I take steroids, should be, what can I do to get all that I can out of my body without needing steroids?. In order to calculate my progress, I need to talk with my family and doctors, before I try to make a choice like that. 

We will start with the age range of 14-16; this is when your hormones are raging. Your body is in full swing of making the best steroids that you can ever get, and it does all this without you even needing to do a single thing. At this point you should start with a solid exercise plan and a basic supplement plan in addition to the regular food that you need to be eating on a regular basis. 

For workouts focus on the basic compound movements (Bench Press, Squats, Deadlifts, Barbell Curls, etc.) Working out 4 days a week with at least 8 hours of sleep a night is a great start. Add to that the extra protein that you should be taking and you will definitely start seeing a difference in your body. As for supplements, at this point all I would suggest is a good Meal Replacement Shake, multi-vitamin and creatine. Any shake will work, just add 2 shakes a day to the 3 solid meals that you should already be eating. Creatine has more benefits then I could start to explain in this article, but what I can say is that it will help your strength, muscle, speed, and recovery without any negative side effects. 

By the age of 16-18 you will have had most of your growth spurts and you will be ready to change a few more things in your overall plan. You workouts can become a little more specialized as you start using different exercises. As for your nutrition program, all that I would think of adding now would be something such as extra glutamine before bed and maybe a ZMA supplement. You still don?t want to take anything that would alter what your body is doing on its own, so using ZMA and glutamine is just what you need. 

Somewhere between 18 and 21 you should be just about done growing, so what should you do differently now? Add more protein! You should be getting at the very least, your body weight in grams of protein per day! And that?s at the very least! By now you will have been working out consistently for quite a while and should know your body very well. What will work and what won?t work should be old news. There isn?t really anything new to add to what is already a great program, other than Tribulus and maybe a pre-workout supplement such as Ultimate Orange. After this point, you can start to consider the use of steroids. What about them? Are they as terrible as everyone seems to think they are? As long as they are used correctly, I don?t think so. When considering their use, I feel that orals should be used as late as possible. These are most harmful on the body and therefore should not be used for a very long time. 

Another thing to consider, other than the side effects I have already spoken of, is your sex drive. Some AAS will make your sex drive almost nonexistent and will have a big effect on your sperm count. These drugs in particular should try to be avoided. That leaves mild anabolics. Although they are the safest to use, they are expensive, illegal, and require the use of a needle. Which most first time users do not want to use. 

I told you that this is not something that should be passed off very easily; you shouldn?t have to make the mistakes that most of us make by using steroids to early in your life. If used correctly, I think they are fine, but look at what it takes in order to use them correctly. Have you been working out for 5 years straight without more the 2 weeks off every 6 weeks? Do you eat every 2-3 hours, 6 times a day without missing a meal? Do you get 8 hours of sleep every night? This is something that can have a huge effect on your body for the rest of your life, so don?t make that choice in 10 minutes. Good luck and keep growing. 

Designer Labs President / CEO *

----------


## gettinthere

good post, explains a lot and explains it clearly.

----------


## D00fy

and it educated me as well :Smilie: 

"So for a starting point lets say that you need to be at least 18 years of age before you consider using steroids ."


i am 18 1/2  :Smilie:  :P  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Lil D

Great post!

----------


## Tankass

Good Post Bump!

----------


## mishon1

tru words bro but the young ones still goin to use

----------


## D00fy

"Somewhere between 18 and 21 you should be just about done growing, so what should you do differently now?"  :Smilie:

----------


## jleighty17

doofy did u not read the post

----------


## D00fy

yah it said add 3more years from age 18

----------


## Socio

Everyone is different but at 18 you can grow so much i just turned 19 little bit ago .... and im going through a growing phase which is unbelievable i have seen my self look soo much thicker in the last week and i have gained 1/2" on my arms and lost body fat and im sure ive been training as long if not longer than you Doofy .... advice to you....
train hard , eat lots , eat clean, eat often, rest plenty dont play sports and you will grow ... train to failure now do you finish every set thinking could i have got another rep... if you do your not training hard enough .... i was going to do a cycle in july . and compete next yr IFBB amatuers im unsure about even competing next yr now and unsure about doing a cycle in the near future .... so Doofy it seems u think AAS are magic to your problem ... it will be a short term solution and you may not regret it ... but you wil always have the doubt it only i waited how much more could i have achieved .... im done sorry guys i felt i needed to say this.

----------


## D00fy

nah i dont think AAS is magic,i do train hard and eat good....... dont make get into details,tired of argueing :Smilie:

----------


## statuZ

> and im going through a growing phase which is unbelievable i have seen my self look soo much thicker in the last week and i have gained 1/2" on my arms and lost body fat and im sure ive been training as long if not longer than you Doofy .... advice to you....


thats great that you put 1/2 an inch on your arms in a week, i wish that was possible but its not. just cause you put "1/2 inch on your arms in the past week" doesnt mean youve beent training longer than doofy.

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

1/2 in a week? thats some shyt

----------


## durkheim

I juss turned 13 and dis big kid gave me sumfink I fink they called d ballz should I use them?

----------


## KGBnine

> I juss turned 13 and dis big kid gave me sumfink I fink they called d ballz should I use them?


I hope this is a joke, but of not...Do you like your current height?  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## KGBnine

**** it was a joke  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## needmorestrength

awsome post bump

----------


## pearljam

i think age is irrelevant but a minimum of 18 you all know some of those guys are all done growing by 16 and have a beard at 17 and look 30. a good way to see if u are is to look at the rest of ur family if they are older see what age they stopped growing and changing as for the natural limit this is not a good thing to base it on because it is very hard to tell exactly what ur natural limit would be but get somewaht close.....id say the youngest user can be 20 years with good genes and at least one year of solid research just on AAS

----------


## BG

Its not a matter of finished growing. Your test levels dont begin to drop until 23-25, so you should utilize naturally high levels. Your not the same after AS, I dont care what anyone says, so your better off building a great base , then when test levels naturally start to drop, and you turn to AS you gains will be harder and leaner because of solid of muscle nat. earned. JMO , but wait, get some good mature solid years in the gym under your belt then decide when the time is right. I beleive under 25 is too young, need to reach your genetic peak before AS.

----------


## Reprisal 6

I don't agree with the "lets say, add 15 pounds" and now you are at your genetic potential. I think most people could get a lot further than they think they can. 
Not only that, but at 18 you haven't matured yet physically. At 18 you can't possibly have had enough years of training to know your "genetic potential"

----------


## Darkness

Great post, but youngsters will always be youngsters and thats it. They're young, dumb, and fulla cum... They will make mistakes and then regret it in the future. Maybe then become a politician and bash on steroids for being so bad, when in fact he was the one that F'ed up! True story...wont name the congressman....Oooops I left a hint!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zircon

I think 23-24 is a good middle ground. Ideal is 26-27, but hey, nothing's perfect. I would personally strongly advise against use for someone younger than 21.

----------


## chest6

I was planning on starting my first REAL cycle next spring. I f'ed up and did deca /dbol for like 8-9 weeks when i was 17 1/2. I would turn 19 in feb and I planned to start in March. I know what everyone would tell me, and basically it is my decision and I am really starting to think twice and try to gain naturally until I turn 20. As hard as it might seem, I really hope I can do it.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

Started at 19 myself... don't regret it a bit.. you grow better when your on period... go for it doofy... your good...

----------


## chest6

You dont think it would be a better idea just to wait a year longer? Hell..if worst comes to worst..I just might start next fall so i would be like 19..couple months away from 20

----------


## LatinoPR

awesome...!!!

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

> thats great that you put 1/2 an inch on your arms in a week, i wish that was possible but its not. just cause you put "1/2 inch on your arms in the past week" doesnt mean youve beent training longer than doofy.


1/2 inch is possible.....if you count swell gains lol

----------


## forzajoe1234

I think that genetic potential goes much further than just 15 pounds. I'm a hair under 5'11 and i was 133 lbs. I got up to 185 drug free. I trained hard. I did squats, deadlifts and I benched often. I think that people can gain around 50 pounds of muscle or more drug free, but it will take years. It took me almost 10 years of training drug free to achieve those results...now its time for the gear though!

----------


## DEVLDOG

I dont like the article.its just an opinion someone has.we all have them.

I was 17 when I started,Im now 35, 6'2" or 3" not really sure and 290+ lbs,there is absolutely no one in my family anywhere near my size.My father is 5'10" Mother 5'6" and skinny,brothers all 6' or smaller and under 200lbs.

kind of blows his theory right out of the water.

----------


## Spyder

> I dont like the article.its just an opinion someone has.we all have them.
> 
> I was 17 when I started,Im now 35, 6'2" or 3" not really sure and 290+ lbs,there is absolutely no one in my family anywhere near my size.My father is 5'10" Mother 5'6" and skinny,brothers all 6' or smaller and under 200lbs.
> 
> kind of blows his theory right out of the water.


I agree. Although most of the article is great, some of it doesn't really make sense.

----------


## anabolicvenom

i watched to an interview with Mat Duvall and he said he gained a full inch on his arms in one day with a all day 12 hr workout !!

----------


## anabolicvenom

he could of meant with the pump tho who knows with those BB's

----------


## Prime

likw devildog i dont like that article. Lots of speculation and opinion. At 21 most people have not done growing. Maybe growth plates are fused but how do you know if you're endocrine system has fully matured?

----------


## eR0s_05

good post bro.... Bump!

----------


## FromTheWimbo

I do not totally agree with this post. As stated by some other peeps. I am 6'5 and I was 6'3 by the time I was 18. Funny thing is no one in my imed. family is over 6 foot! :Hmmmm:

----------


## D00fy

i think it was worth it for me to wait til i was 21,i probably posted that when i was 18 or 19 but its definately worth some wait  :Smilie:

----------


## stupidhippo

> I agree. Although most of the article is great, some of it doesn't really make sense.


I agree.. there were several points where I disagreed with the author..

----------


## Bigd0g

Nice post!

----------


## robbrodenberg

dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me

----------


## robbrodenberg

creatine

----------


## crash187ct

good one

----------


## mateo112

good post.really puts things in perspective for this 19 year old

----------


## salmon1

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## bbplaya21

makes me think if bein 18 was to young when i first started taking roids

----------


## XmenIIIfan

Im same way except im 6'5'' and 260 im 21 and I think im done growimg.I took off working out for a while and i what to start again. any suggestions???

----------


## XmenIIIfan

And I never did a cycle before either

----------


## xorn000

I'm completely done growing and already have level hormone levels. My dad had a heart attack last year and I had to have my blood tested in a full panel. According to the testing my hormone level are considered "average" along with everything else. I have this test and a copy of another test from when I was in the hospital a fews years back.. showing that my levels have dropped so I think I'm done. I don't drink, smoke, or have any prescriptions so I think I'm ready to go back to lifting. At my size I'm unlike anyone in either sides of the family (tallest and largest stature in 2 generations) so I'm pretty much an exception in genetics.

----------


## badassirishman

This post has def. delayed my date of entry for the plunge. Great read.

----------


## AnabolicPapi

Great post it has made me reconsider, at least untill I can do my own research and see just how much of what he says is true and how much is just speculation...either way he seems to know his shit...but we'll see.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

hey devldog, were you 6'2 or 3 when you were 17, before you started cycling?? Just curious... I might delay my first "real" cycle. I am 6' 185lbs and 20yrs old.

----------


## Peducho0113

Great post!

----------


## surferdude

thank you for that info. bt im 16 and i used to be a great athlete and iv been out with injury and i now want to bump my sprinting and upper body can you recomend a steriod that wont be bad for me butn will hav a good effect. thank you

----------


## Dude-Man

> thank you for that info. bt im 16 and i used to be a great athlete and iv been out with injury and i now want to bump my sprinting and upper body can you recomend a steriod that wont be bad for me butn will hav a good effect. thank you


Sorry lil' dude. You shouldn't even think of steroids at this point.. you could permanently mess up your endocrine system. Come back when you're over 18.

----------


## Information

> thank you for that info. bt im 16 and i used to be a great athlete and iv been out with injury and i now want to bump my sprinting and upper body can you recomend a steriod that wont be bad for me butn will hav a good effect. thank you


Suspending your account for 2 years until you are 18.

----------


## philippi333

great post. but not everyone uses sauce for getting swollen. Like myself im 19 an about to take my first cycle for athletic performance. This IMO is from the body building stand point. I know kids that took the stuff when they were 16 and are still 6'2". Not everyone who takes aas use it for body building. I guess thats what im tryin to say....

----------


## Mista Massive

i know it's old one, but i just had to bump this thread as i think it's a good one

so, ^bump^

----------


## Alpha_Romeo

I just started test C/Tren (Tren has'nt been added yet) and i'm 20.

But I've also been training for 4 years, seriously for 2.

I got up to 218 at 5'11" and 18%bf

Now dieted down to 195 @14%bf.

The males in my family stop growing at about 5'10" and weigh without training (but are construction workers about 180lbs at 15-18%bf.

So I felt that after things came to a drag for gains after countles diet and training tweaks the only other variable was this.

That is how I made my decision not necessarily how you should make yours.

just some insight.

----------


## GOT FIGHT?

I have a buddy who started young at about 16 and the thing i notice most is all the males in his family are 6 foot at least and hes still at 5'8 although he is 225 solid and is a starting full back for a college i wont say but his growth has been stunted.

----------


## Obs

You see children drugs are bad. If you dont believe me just ask your dad. If you dont believe him just ask your mom. She'll tell you how she does em' all the time. -Eminem

----------


## JackBauer

great post

----------


## pr0digy9daniel

Somewhat bias'ed... I think saying that by not working out naturally and using steroids means you will have to work harder is nonsense and unproven. If you were to start steroids and then work out properly, eat properly ect without doing any serious BB before, you would still make the same gains... Yes there are points of diminishing returns, but the less muscle you have the easier it is to put on, therefor, steroids will just bring you those gains quicker than if you did it naturally... 

I dont know about waiting till 26, I did my first cycle when I was 20... I think once you stop growing, this whole stunting your potential argument goes out the window. I dont condone 16 year olds juicing, but at some point you have to realise that sensible doses can work quite well, and be minimally harmful or probably even beneficial to your health...

The other point I disagreed on is sex drive, this depends on the cycle you choose, and whether you run AIs/hCG /SERMS during the cycle, but its certainly not unheard of for your sex drive to actually increase...

The last thing is, I was actually sensible, and had blood tests. All my liver/kidney/etc numbers were good, My test levels worked out to around 500ng/dl and this was also part of my decision. One thing you might try to do if your young is take a blood test every couple of months, like 3 times every 3 months and see what your hormone levels are at. If they are sttill increasing, your good to wait...

----------


## billybambam

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me


You don't sound like you have the dedication to be on the juice right now. Your diet and training reg. should be the most important thing to you, if you are wanting to start cycling. If you are not dedicated to a regular workout program now,... just because you start shootin doesn't mean you will be dedicated to it. I've seen to many friends that would train for a few months, then stop, party, then start back up, then stop because it's winter, then start back up in the summer.... then they started using AAS and continued the same workout ethics and now they are nothing but fat 30 + men.
Get Dedicated Brother!

----------


## amstaf

im27 and im still growing without aas but i did try them to early in life for me at age 22/23

----------


## Brent_G

Ive been reading and researchign for about 5 years. Finally did my first cycle 2 months ago at the age of 25. 

Even yesterday i got owned on the boards thinking i knew something and i didnt. Things always change in the world of body building..its a non stop research and learning lifestyle. 

You cant just get content with what you know..its something you always have to read. 

And yes im glad i waited to start using aas. At 190lb base its much nicer to start from.

----------


## mx3

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me



I hope your joking!

----------


## craig 333

What About Growth Hormone If You Are Only 18?

----------


## Amorphic

> What About Growth Hormone If You Are Only 18?


 i'd say no. why would you need gh if you werent ready for aas use? 18 you are still growing, no need for it or anything for that matter

----------


## brajosm

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me


bro i am going to assume this is not a joke
my diet 
4 whole eggs 4 whites and a some kind of carb
pb and j sandwich w/ protein shake
chicken beast cooked w/ olive oil, bannana and small portion of carbs
another half pb and j and protein shake
steak or chicken burrito's w/ green beans
can of tuna 
spoon of pb
can of tuna

try something like this if u want to gain some weight
and other thing is i do my own cooking
no fast food

----------


## Big

Considering the member you quoted hasn't logged in since 5/8/06 according to his profile, it's doubtful he will read that.

----------


## joeguns

4 cans of tuna aint that much protein or calories,15 times yr bw in pounds,18 if yr a hardgainer split into a 40%protein,40%carbs and 20%GOOD fats and then watch yr bf levels tweaking the carbs to compensate bf levels and particular dieting/bulking goals.when that dont work, its time 4 steroids and by then ul b old enuf after eatin all the same shite for years.kinda glad i didnt do it toooo young,wuda taken the fun outa growin up

----------


## jaysunderstudy

I didn't start doin mine until I was 21, besides my parents aren't big people and it was hard growing naturally that goes for muscle and height, yeah I really think I got ripped off out of that whole summer growth spurt thing, maybe when I'm reincarnated I can go back and give it another go round lol. I would say 21 tho to start, besides most clinics won't accept anybody until they're in they're mid 20's at least.

----------


## Twanny

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me


I started when I was 18. im 6' and i was about 160 pound. I train extremely hard:

Day Morning Arvo
Monday Chest + Back calves + abs + wrists
Tuesday Arms + Shoulders legs (quads n hammys)
Wednesday Chest + Back calves + abs + wrists
Thursday Arms + Shoulders legs (quads n hammys)
Friday Chest + Back calves + abs + wrists
Saturday Arms + Shoulders legs (quads n hammys)
Sunday none none

Essentially the Arnold Programme.
Use creatine and protein supplements. No AAS yet.
Currently 22yr, still 6' weigh 205 pounds. Still prolly a few more pounds before i need steroids to kick on.

I noticed you said you dont work out too often. Perhaps try an intense programme like mine, see how u go. best of luck!

----------


## Wavelover

Probably the young men using AAS have genetically low level of testosteron ???

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i disagree with Brandon Walsh saying that levels decline after 26 to almost "non existent" at 40............BS!

I have read studies where men in there 60s are still at 500-600ng/dl

im not sayin there isnt a decrease, but maybe its more of a SHBG increase than a decrease in serum level. 
I have 50 year old frind that tested at 425. not high, but not "non existant"

----------


## CrazyMike747474

> I juss turned 13 and dis big kid gave me sumfink I fink they called d ballz should I use them?


Christ son.. Stay away from steroids until you're at least 18 or 19. I never started until I was 22. You're barely even out of middle school not because you mentioned your age but the fact that you can't spell to save your own life. Stick to your milk and cookies.

----------


## broncos14

im 16 and im doing a 6 week cycle of suss250mg a week with 50mg anoplones a day with 300 deca aweek

----------


## Garnelek

> im 16 and im doing a 6 week cycle of suss250mg a week with 50mg anoplones a day with 300 deca aweek


 :No No:  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Big

> im 16 and im doing a 6 week cycle of suss250mg a week with 50mg anoplones a day with 300 deca aweek


I hope you aren't serious.

----------


## youngerlion

great informative post. helped alot with my bro.

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## STED

Depends what your after pal? You wanna bulk, cut or??

----------


## Big

> Depends what your after pal? You wanna bulk, cut or??


who?

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## hugovsilva

:Bbbump:

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## texasmk4

bump

----------


## hondaxrider

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but i dont work out too often but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me


You can not use steriods as an excuse to work out more often than you do now. u need good steady work out regimen already. if you don't work out "too often" now, then you need to hold off till you get something a little more set in stone.

----------


## shifty_git

^^^^^

----------


## italiansavag3

{edit}

----------


## B4ckfire479

What about AAS use at age 40 and beyond? Is that advisable?

I am currently 44 yrs old...

----------


## Branch_w

18 lol you can put 25 or 30 pounds on naturally by the time you 22 if your training and diet is spot on.....i did it and hell i surely didnt have the best diet ...wait until your at least 21 imo

----------


## AxPOTATOExxxxxx

Yea im 18 right now and i dont want to start till im at least 19..Im a guy and dont want to take any chances of growing brest. Thanx for the help lol! right now im taking creatine, nitrix oxide, and gaining protien powder and work out 6 days a week using the work out plan one of the trainers at the gym gave me.. and gained alot of wieght in the last three months around 20 pounds(dont know if it was all lean muscel mass lol!) is that my genetic potential?

----------


## JiGGaMaN

I made it like 4 lines down before the guy confused cortisol with cortisone. game over. guys a moron, just like the rest of the op-eds I read here.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I made it like 4 lines down before the guy confused cortisol with cortisone. game over. guys a moron, just like the rest of the op-eds I read here.


I can see where the author could easily have made his mistake. Cortisone is converted to cortisol by the 1-beta-steroid dehydrogenase enzyme. The only reason I know that, I just had Pharmo....LOL

----------


## bbuilder

Doesn't make this article bad because of a typo.

How many typos have you had jiggyman

----------


## Kale

> I made it like 4 lines down before the guy confused cortisol with cortisone. game over. guys a moron, just like the rest of the op-eds I read here.


sigh !!! Oh wait, did I spell that right ?

----------


## yevinketman

So im 18 and i'll be 19 in April, would it be bad if i started taking them now?? Im 6 ft 2 and 170, ive been working out for about a couple years and right now im working out about 5 days a week and eating everything to put on weight. If I started now it would be d bol and test.

----------


## daem

Read this bro:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=363318

----------


## ModernWarrior

> When considering their use, I feel that orals should be used as late as possible. These are most harmful on the body and therefore should not be used for a very long time. 
> *


A very long time being just a matter of weeks/months or more like just no more than 1-3 years?

----------


## SteroidToHeaven

Turned 26 last month...I think it is time I took this supplementing to the next level. Good Post. Made me feel a little more comfortable with this.

----------


## b-z-123

i think this post was great. i personaly am 20 years old! ive worked out off and on for about a year and a half. about 4 and half months ago i weighed 123 pounds... needless to say im not a big guy. so i hit the gym hard and have been studying sites like this and getting as much input as possible. now i weigh 147 in 4 months! with only about 6 percent body fat... my problem is that i still feel small... and im plateauing! i just am not sure what to or what not to do.

----------


## JUSTamazing

Just turned 21 > :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

To me this is just a confusing thread, especially for the young ones.
To the OP I want to say, I would not rely on what you have reported at first.
Personal data age is not equal to biological age and in order to use AAS you *MUST* know the second one.

The biological age appears in the evaluation of the mental age, hormonal, immune and above all, to those factors either genetic and acquired by our style of life, which allow our cells to combat the action of free radicals and continue manufacturing energy.

The current science knowledge regarding this topic leads us to know that the growing process of a human being ends when his/her biological age is 25. The age where the brain stops to develop.

_Science: An orderly arrangement of what at the moment seem to be facts._

----------


## BJJ

For those interested to know their biological age, and in some cases to get positively or badly surprised by the results:

1. D-ROMs Test and OXI-Adsorbent Test
2. EICOSANOIDS Test
3. ALCAT Test
4. DISBIOSI test
5. 8-OH 2DG
6. HOMOCYSTEINE
7. SULPHATEXIMELATONIN
8. Vitamin A and E Measuring

----------


## Muffinmanct187

thanks, very good artice

----------


## Muscleduke

Great post mate! very helpful! Thanks!

----------


## americanoak

> For those interested to know their biological age, and in some cases to get positively or badly surprised by the results:
> 
> 1. D-ROMs Test and OXI-Adsorbent Test
> 2. EICOSANOIDS Test
> 3. ALCAT Test
> 4. DISBIOSI test
> 5. 8-OH 2DG
> 6. HOMOCYSTEINE
> 7. SULPHATEXIMELATONIN
> 8. Vitamin A and E Measuring


BJJ, these are all tests to figure out your biological age? How exactly does one go about doing these tests? Do you have to go to several diff doctors?

----------


## BJJ

> BJJ, these are all tests to figure out your biological age? How exactly does one go about doing these tests? Do you have to go to several diff doctors?


You need to find a private lab with the necessary equipments.
It will cost you a lot and the result is still approximate since the modern science does not have a complete knowledge about it.

If you are interested read here, post n.2:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=408516

----------


## MegatronZ06

I've got a friend that's 21 and he's completely set on doing AAS. I've tried telling him to wait till hes 25 but hes dead set on it. The other day he told me he could get some mdrol and was gonna do 8 weeks of it by itself (he doesn't even know what pct is)!!!  :Chairshot: 

He has been working out hard for the last 4-5 years and his diet is pretty spot on. Id guess that hes probably around 8% BF as well. What kind of advice would you guys give to someone who wont listen to the "wait a few years" line?

----------


## americanoak

> You need to find a private lab with the necessary equipments.
> It will cost you a lot and the result is still approximate since the modern science does not have a complete knowledge about it.
> 
> If you are interested read here, post n.2:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=408516


thanks, it is 12:30am here, was in Ny all day, but i will def take a look tomorrow. Looks like you have some other interesting topics in there as well

----------


## sssboi

hi

im just curious, what is the effect of having too much protein? does it turn into fat, im scared to take much protein so each time i only have a very little, say 15g of protein through shakes. I dont want to over do the protein and get a fat stomach.

----------


## no1tou

> hi
> 
> im just curious, what is the effect of having too much protein? does it turn into fat, im scared to take much protein so each time i only have a very little, say 15g of protein through shakes. I dont want to over do the protein and get a fat stomach.


 :Haha:

----------


## sssboi

jeez this thread is for noobs, and I am one. I was just looking for some answers...

----------


## chouinardragon

Dude stick to a no roid diet until your past your mid twenties. Take a good protein supplement, a good Multi-V and a mineral. If you have creatine, use that too. Most of the members here are pretty helpful, just eat clean. No man made carbs I found is the best way to lose weight. Most likely you are not completely though puberty and your growth may or may not continue, but do not screw it up taking roids right away. Most members here advise you to wait till at least 23. It's difficult I know, but trust me, the wait (lol weight) is worth it!
How old are you? May I assume your here because of you are looking to take roids or are you just trying to find more "professional" advice?

----------


## chouinardragon

How hard are you training? 




> jeez this thread is for noobs, and I am one. I was just looking for some answers...

----------


## sssboi

yeah im 21, im not looking to take roids, i was just reading about the protein intake at the start of this thread. is it true you should have roughly the same amount in grams of protein equal to your weight? i just dont wanna over do the protein because i dont know what kinds of effects it has. oh and i train 5 days a week, 1 muscle a day 4-5 sets per muscle.

i know this is the wrong thread of beginner workouts, but i just wanted clarification on the protein intake part which is stated in the first post.

----------


## chouinardragon

Okay. Your kinda over thinking this process. Slow down---
You take what supplements? How many meals and how far apart are they spaced? What are your goals? I myself eat 6-8 small meals per day, drink a protein drink before training and another after and I take a Multi-V and mineral in the morning. I do not know what your goals are nor do i see them, I browsed the posts quickly though. I take 84 grams of protein powder on my heavy workouts and a smaller amount on my light days. Make sure you eat clean. I eat 3-4 eggs in the morning, and a bowl of oatmeal, than a snack 3 hours later and then have lunch -- three hours later I eat another snack and 3 hours later dinner and a snack 3 hours before bed. If It's a heavy carb day it looks more like this..

Monday - Fats, carbs proteins (Breakfast) carbs and pro (Snack) Fats, pro (lunch) Banana, and protein shake heavy - Heavy workout day
Tuesday " " Fats and pro " " " lite shake - Not training
Wednesday - Repeat Monday due to heavy workout day
Thursday - Repeat Monday due to heavy workout day
Friday - Carbs and protein (breakfast) lite carb and protein (snack) fats and protein (lunch) protein and carbs (snack) - No training
Saturday - Same as Monday - Heavy workout day 
Sunday Same as Tuesday - Not an intense workout but moderate training

Try coffee or caffeine in the morning of a heavy workout day and 1/2 hour before the actual workout it works!
I add coffee to my protein shakes for an edge.






> yeah im 21, im not looking to take roids, i was just reading about the protein intake at the start of this thread. is it true you should have roughly the same amount in grams of protein equal to your weight? i just dont wanna over do the protein because i dont know what kinds of effects it has. oh and i train 5 days a week, 1 muscle a day 4-5 sets per muscle.
> 
> i know this is the wrong thread of beginner workouts, but i just wanted clarification on the protein intake part which is stated in the first post.

----------


## tiestozidane

I'm 18 (turning 19 in less than a month) I'm 209 (was 170 at beggining) lbs 6"3 and have been working out 1 year, training 6times/week with a good diet.I also took some creatine by this time.I'm thinking about getting a dbol /test cycle, but wondering if i should wait 1 more year or continue with creatine. Suggestions anyone ?

----------


## Wevans2303

This is a great thread.

What I really cannot understand is why all the 18/19/20 year old's are asking other board members whether it is okay to start. This in itself in confirmation enough that you are NOT ready to start using steroids . If you need to ask others to confirm your thoughts you need to go away and seriously think about the decision with all the information available to you.

Whilst there are some very smart experienced guys on here, none of them are going to make that decision for you and none of them would ever want to make that decision for you, those who over think and ask for confirmation are always the one that either 1. Have a poor cycle or 2. Get nasty sides or 3. Kill themselves with worry whilst on cycle that it was the wrong thing to do that they get NO GAINS.

I am 19 myself, nearly 20, I have been thinking long and hard when to start, reading many books and asking many questions, but I have not once asked someone if it is okay to start at my age because it is my choice. If you are unsure, really focus on what you want out of training and what you think steroids will do to help you achieve your goals, and could you achieve those goals naturally with a rethink.

Peace.




> I'm 18 (turning 19 in less than a month) I'm 209 (was 170 at beggining) lbs 6"3 and have been working out 1 year, training 6times/week with a good diet.I also took some creatine by this time.I'm thinking about getting a dbol/test cycle, but wondering if i should wait 1 more year or continue with creatine. Suggestions anyone ?


This is a good example, it is clear you are progressing well with a 30lb increase this year, but in the end the fact you have been eating well for a year and training well for a year does not really mean much in terms of making a decision, you have to decide or yourself based on all the information that is available to you. If you choose to use, be clear of your goals and be very clear of side effects, don't be secretive and don't kid yourself, make realistic goals. However I would say stay off, because I do not think you know yourself what you want to do, and what you think the short term and long term outcomes are going to be.

----------


## AssyrianKingz

does that mean that most 18yr olds are bound to regret taking steroids at that age?

----------


## tim399

if you have to shave every single day then you can use steroids .

----------


## gongshow

Socio can you explain your rational behind this?

"dont play sports and you will grow"

sounds like bullshit but just wanted to see if there was a point to this

I spoke to my doctor she assured me that a 12week cycle of test would not stunt my growth and my test levels would recover back to normal. as long as its done correctly

----------


## jakev

I was finding this article really useful tell I read the poster was only 18 himself at the time which makes me question where he's getting his info. This thread seems really torn between people who think it's fine to take aas around 18 and those who say wait tell your like 23-24, I just turned 21 and don't know what to think. I'm pretty sure I'm done growing as I'm 5'10 and most of the men in my family are around the same however there are 3-4 oddballs that 6'3+

----------


## szendreivail

How come arnold took them at such a young age and is perfectly fine and he surpassed his genetic potential. He weighed around 250 lbs thats more than his genetics were going to allow. I am 19, have perfect genetics, full beard, deep voice, im 6'2" (3 inches taller than all other blood related men in my family). I think im done growing. If i did stunt my growth i wouldnt care i like my height i dont want to be taller. Now back to AAS. If i used a minimal dosage, such as the one arnold used at ages16-19, of dianabol would i really interupt my endocrine system in a negative way long term. I really dont think so just because of arnolds evidence but i guess his evidence just doesnt stand up in steroid .com court. I have great muscle genetics yet im feel to thin. I look more like a muscle n fitness model than a bodybuilder. and to get that thicker look that im working so hard for, i will have to use steroids . im not gunna lie to myself. if i trained naturally for lets say 3 more years, i might reach 210-215. If use AAS in moderations i could get up to 230-245. I dont want to be 210, i want to be 230

----------


## TKO Performance

First, Arnold was never 250. He was about 230 at contest weight, with probably 4% body fat, meaning he had roughly 220lbs of lean mass on his body. Maximum genetic potential is typically thought to be about 200, so he was only 10% over his genetic potential.

Second, we don't know that he didn't have long term side effects. We do know he had a heart condition that required surgery a few years back. Could have been steroid related, as there has been a lot of research and studies done in this area. He has never publicized that he had side effects, but that doesn't mean that he didn't.

Third, steroids were legal at the time, and were prescribed by doctors, who were basically using Arnold and other BBs as lab rats. The long term risks were totally unknown, as were the risks of using at such a young age. 

I was done growing in 8th grade. It doesn't mean my HPTA was set and stable. All the research shows that does not happen until 25 on average. Consequently, using steroids before 25 puts you at the risk of permanent damage to the HPTA, reduced natural test production for life, and other related side effects like ED, low sex drive, depression, etc. You take these risks for a short term gain. That's just plain foolish. Wait a couple years and you will achieve everything you want, with or without steroids. But if you do steroids wait until 25 at least.

BTW, unless your doctor was an Endocrinologist I would take his advice with a grain of salt the size of a golf ball. Doctors tend to be arrogant and think they know everything, whether they do or not. A GP will not have the knowledge to comment on a thing like that effectively, and in truth doing so is essentially malpractice. I would not take steroids under the age of 25 based on the advice of a doctor, unless it was an Endo, and you had a legit hormone deficiency.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Very good info thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

Bump for the newbies

----------


## szendreivail

> First, Arnold was never 250. He was about 230 at contest weight, with probably 4% body fat, meaning he had roughly 220lbs of lean mass on his body. Maximum genetic potential is typically thought to be about 200, so he was only 10% over his genetic potential.
> 
> Second, we don't know that he didn't have long term side effects. We do know he had a heart condition that required surgery a few years back. Could have been steroid related, as there has been a lot of research and studies done in this area. He has never publicized that he had side effects, but that doesn't mean that he didn't.
> 
> Third, steroids were legal at the time, and were prescribed by doctors, who were basically using Arnold and other BBs as lab rats. The long term risks were totally unknown, as were the risks of using at such a young age. 
> 
> I was done growing in 8th grade. It doesn't mean my HPTA was set and stable. All the research shows that does not happen until 25 on average. Consequently, using steroids before 25 puts you at the risk of permanent damage to the HPTA, reduced natural test production for life, and other related side effects like ED, low sex drive, depression, etc. You take these risks for a short term gain. That's just plain foolish. Wait a couple years and you will achieve everything you want, with or without steroids. But if you do steroids wait until 25 at least.
> 
> BTW, unless your doctor was an Endocrinologist I would take his advice with a grain of salt the size of a golf ball. Doctors tend to be arrogant and think they know everything, whether they do or not. A GP will not have the knowledge to comment on a thing like that effectively, and in truth doing so is essentially malpractice. I would not take steroids under the age of 25 based on the advice of a doctor, unless it was an Endo, and you had a legit hormone deficiency.


Dude you are so wrong. Not to argue but you are seriously wrong. 
First, That extra 10% made him successful. If he was 200 he wouldnt have been mr olympia, nor an actor, and without those he wouldnt have had the funds to be the governor.

Second he was born with the heart condition, his father had it also. And he has admitted to no long term damage except the cosmetic saggy skin from being stretched with muscle. Thats something i can live with when im 60. Also his endocrine system did not suffer an iota of damage. He was filled with testosterone and even had his last kid when he was like 47. There is nothing wrong with them since he used them responsibly and not at the dosage some idiots do these days.

Finally, all this nonsense about being under 25 is solely speculation. Nothing more. There are no studies that have ever proved this so without scientific evidence it doesnt stand strong. In fact doctors prescribe a short cycle of test to boys ages 14-16 whos ball and test production isnt working right or needs some help getting it going. They wouldnt do that if there test levels would never recover. on thing i do agree with is the attitude of some doctors thinking they know it all. in essence it is true but its there attitude because they went to school for 4 extra years to learn about every single sytem in the body in small detail. Doctors do not have the forums on steroids that we have nor the "experience" knoweledge, but they have the clinical knowelegde which is the only actuall proof. Specialists like an endocrinologist obviously knows more about their field but a normal general primary will know that the endocrine system is no different than anything else in the body and WILL heal itself over time. NO EXCEPTION IN HEALTHY INDIVIDUALS! Sure there are some cases where a 16 year old will take steriods for too long with no pct and screw up his body. But only when the individual was not healthy enough or genetically able to handle that much androgens. Its that simple. If it was possible to take a survey on all the men in the world over 35 that took AAS age 18-21, most of them would have no problems and most of them probly wouldnt regret it. I have no proof for that but look around on these kinda of forum threads, many people say i started 19 no regrets. my father took them when he was 20 and he is perfectly fine. He had no idea what pct was and took them for like 5 months at a time. And he FULLY RECOVERED!He loved them but cannot take them anymore due to cholesterol issues(runs in the family, not due to AAS). As i said earlier only genetically decent and better should be taking these hormones. I bet you all know that guy in the gym that has been working out for 3 freekin years and still looks like s#!+. Those are the guys who you see screwing up there bodies from useing steroids. simply because theyre genetic garbage and are ruining our gene pool anyway. I dont mean to be a jackass but its like "god" or whoever is out there took away there balls for a reason. Steroids would make genetic garbage more attractive to women with good genetics, thus alowing to ruin a perfectly good genetic baby. He/It/GOD wont let that happen. 

One thing for sure is that you should atleast 18 due to a solid base to gain of off. There is not special "genetic limit" that you wont reach. Tell that too tons of 270-300 lb IFBB pro's (living breathing proof). This is all BS and dont believe any of the skeptics unless they submit proof. 

Another good requirement to start AAS would be to buy a book on them. Not your local borders or barnes & noble book. A William LLellywn Anabolics Book! Any edition after 2006 will due. And read it fully before you start. This is research and proof of the pros and cons of steriods. Unfortunately FDA will not allow long term AAS useage studies be conducted (due to ethical reasons) they have made some clinical research on these drugs. They have noted that a person is most likely genetically predisposed to be unable to recover from AAS useage. What does this mean. IF YOUR GENETIC [email protected]#$%N S#!+, than dont use this powerfull stuff because you cant handle it.

Long as post and sorry but had to get off my chest.


P.S. If your scared, than get your bioligical age test dont like someone else already recommended. It really helps. I am 19 and i had mine done and biologically i am more mature (physically and mentally) than most 24 year olds. It looks it too. I have completed puberty and theres nothing left for my endocrine system to do. If you dont have the money to do this than you can probably go by the eyes. your eyes will not decieve you. if someones ugly there ugly if someone is tall there tall, if a friggen 19 year old had a thicker beard and more chest hair than your average 21 year old his endocrine system has done more woork than most 21 year olds sooner (better genetics). that is the truth. Lock n Load boys im gunna blow uppppp! youll be seein me in magazines and stuff and im gunna get fired over the fact of going public saying steroids between 18-21. it has to be known. this speculation is garbage. PEACE OUT. Én magyar és én jobb mint ön minden.

----------


## Parabolic

Whilst I agree don't cycle under 21 that is definitely too young.

More vague generic opinions, who has got conclusive hard scientific proof cycling before 25 means you are going to keel over and die? or do some damage if any at all.

Nobody... because there are probably no major health risks. Just a bunch of dudes on a forum copying and pasting each other who probably themselves cycled before 21 and now apparently "regret" it but never give reasons.

Just more food for the parrots on this board who keep repeating the same stuff over and over.

----------


## steffan

well i am considering if to take steroids i have been training for about a year now this year i well be 20 years and i am not seeing much difference dont know if i need the steroids to boost myself but i have been 190lbs for the last two years an i eating correct an i take my supplement so was just wondering if i should consider in taking sum steroids dont know if u could take it an when u reach your desired size if u could stop but i am goin to take tablets not injection.

----------


## vk2

Great read but I would like to add just one thing. For all those 20-23 year olds out there that are considering using, I'm in the same exact boat as you are. The thought of gaining 10 or even 15 pounds of LEAN muscle mass IS appealing. I for one have my diet in check along with training, but am still hesitant b/c I feel I haven't reached my MAX natural potential. You see, it sounds great, 15 pounds, but... its just 15 lbs. And you just used steroids . There's more to it, think of your health first guys. Think of the negatives before you think of the positives. ARE YOU READY FOR ALL THE NEGATIVES ? Get your ego out of this decision and make a list, see if you really ARE ready. Don't fool your self, you're the man, don't mess your self up.

----------


## vk2

> well i am considering if to take steroids i have been training for about a year now this year i well be 20 years and i am not seeing much difference dont know if i need the steroids to boost myself but i have been 190lbs for the last two years an i eating correct an i take my supplement so was just wondering if i should consider in taking sum steroids dont know if u could take it an when u reach your desired size if u could stop but i am goin to take tablets not injection.


Man, no offense but you're as wrong as a dolphin having sex with another dolphin. If you've been 190 lbs for the last TWO years, you are NOT eating correct. Sorry bud. Up the calories. Don't shy away from peanut butter and olive oil.

----------


## DBolNoob

good informative read!

----------


## cro

im 38 and my t-levels were high before cycle, so this hits different people at different ages.


> "What is the Right Age to Start Using Steroids ? 
> 
> By: Brandon Walsh 
> This article is being published in hopes of reaching some of the younger people, involved in our great sport of body building, reach their goals without making the great mistake of using steroids too early in their long lives. The problem with this is that most young bodybuilders (BBs) cannot grasp the concept of the future and how long the road ahead really is even with the use of steroids. How do you convince a 14 year old that it will take years before he can look like the Pro BB's in the magazines, and that he may never look like that even with all the drugs available in the world. Well that is what I hope to accomplish within this article. 
> 
> At what age should you be, before you consider using steroids? This question is not as easily answered as you may think it is. You cannot randomly just pick an age and say that this is the point at which you can now start to consider using steroids. 
> 
> Between the ages of 12 and 26 a male's hormone levels are on a steady rise until the age of 26. This is when these levels slowly start to decline until they are almost nonexistent by the ripe old age of 40. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Anabolic_Minds

wish i had read this when i was 14. nice read

----------


## dmk327

So in essence since I have been able to make gains after lifting for years and keeping a good diet you are saying I have reached by natural limit? The funny thing is I am more muscular than anyone in my family. That includes my dad and two other uncles and grandfathers. Now granted they grew up in poverty like conditions with low budget nutrition and did not lift but my grandfather played football and was 146 lbs in high school way back and was considered strong... Have I reached my natural limit? I have a hard time dealing with saying yes and may have even pushed it a little bit... I am 25 but I feel no real difference in libido or energy levels which leads me to speculate that my natural test levels are still about the same or my training has kept me pumping and not noticing it...

----------


## The Porter

hey this was way good, you have definitely put more of the "fear of god" in me when it comes to steroids . on that note you say that at my age 18 you should build a solid supplement base (not AAS) that is where i would really like some help. if anyone could give me some solid advice it would be greatly appreciated. I confess that i don't eat like six meals a day but i usually don't eat bad stuff either.

----------


## Kouga53

Good job. A lot of time and knowledge went into this post. It turned out well. I think the youngens questions were pretty much answered.

----------


## Arai

Was just wondering, have read a lot about the vets having to be on trt and shit now that they've run a few cycles over the years. Is this because of using when they were too young? If its not then it seems like you'll **** up your HPTA permanently regardless of what age you start at..?

----------


## BJJ

^^^
Age play a very important role since a fully developed organism can have better chances to manage the hormonal fluctuations and related implications involved when using androgenic -anabolic steroids .
That being said, avoiding the abuse of those drugs is a good path to follow in order "to survive" as long as possible.

----------


## Arai

but by "as long as possible" you mean that everyone that uses AAS eventually will need TRT? Is the difference between individuals normally large or small? I mean can for example one guy do 2 cycles and have drastically declined natty test and another cycle all his life and not have an issue? or would it be that generally around say 10-15 cycles 90% of people will need trt? (just throwing out numbers to try and get an idea..) sorry if this is a difficult question

----------


## BJJ

> but by "as long as possible" you mean that everyone that uses AAS eventually will need TRT? Is the difference between individuals normally large or small? I mean can for example one guy do 2 cycles and have drastically declined natty test and another cycle all his life and not have an issue? or would it be that generally around say 10-15 cycles 90% of people will need trt? (just throwing out numbers to try and get an idea..) sorry if this is a difficult question


The question is not difficult but the answer is...

There is no statistical data, as far as I am concerned, to validate your assumption.
In any case, if the common rules for using aas are followed, it is a matter of own genetics.

----------


## Cacu

Well I think that for the sake of clarity-of the overall message-there were a bunch of inaccuracies.
For instance, testosterone levels don't disappear at age 40, unless there is some kind of medical condition which would preclude the age factor.
Perhaps it would be best to say that on average, at age 40, most males' test levels are such that growing and maintaining muscle becomes difficult to impossible.

----------


## vzr22

This whole thread helped but at the same time kind of just left me in the same situation as before. On one hand people make it sound like if you do steroids at all your just screwed for life and nothing will ever be the same. Then on the other hand it seems that if done properly the body will recover and return to normal. I am inclined to believe that a little bit more, i mean the body naturally heals, its what it does although I know that could very easily be argued. My opinion s on it right now are if done properly taken with an anti estrogen it would potentially be just fine, of course with proper eating and training habits prior to the juice. All in all i guess im still just confused and looking for more ways to study and learn. I would really appreciate it if people could get me pointed in the right directions with books, other threads, etc. Thanks guys/gals any and all suggestions would be of great help

----------


## kluska399

Great post but cortisone is a topical cream lol... your body makes CORTISOL

----------


## kluska399

Var if you're smart and don't go cheap you'll be just fine.. its just more of what ur body makes.. but if you don't cycle with hcg your leydig cells will be destroyed FOREVER and they will NEVER heal or come back, that means you'll need to be on try for life.... for life. No healing.

----------


## Granovich

i think 23-25 is a good age, depends also on your years of training...and try to get low body fat percentage before starting like 10% or so
i have been working out for almost 3 years now and will be 23 in a month..im thinking of waiting till next year when i become 24 because i think i still can gain more lbs naturally.  :Smilie: 
nice post bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kesthetics

thanks for this informational post.

----------


## zjk1

Im 19 now and pretty sure I am fully grown as I am as tall as anyone else in my family if not the tallest. I have been gyming on and off for the past two years, nothing too serious though. Im thinking about taking some sort of steroids , I dont want to be huge, just want to gain muscle quickly to look better. I know i will have to work extremely hard and have a proper nutrition, but im wondering if i do one 6 week cycle, then get off it and carry on gyming hard and eating well, will i be bigger in the long-term?

----------


## rushan_7

> I dont like the article.its just an opinion someone has.we all have them.
> 
> I was 17 when I started,Im now 35, 6'2" or 3" not really sure and 290+ lbs,there is absolutely no one in my family anywhere near my size.My father is 5'10" Mother 5'6" and skinny,brothers all 6' or smaller and under 200lbs.
> 
> kind of blows his theory right out of the water.


Hi mate, were you really 17 when you took steroids ? an how did you feel after taking them?, im 19 and im planning to take oral Steroids which are tablets, but just wanted to hear from someone thats same age as me or below an there experience

----------


## Baxter0911

Thanks for very informative post. 28 here, was ill informed and ran along with a buddy around 4 years ago on a few cycles. I was not "well trained" nor at the correct bmi before starting and I regret doing it now. I lost all my gains and want to learn everything I didn't back then! Thanks again.

----------


## fresh18

Would it hurt to take dianabol for just a month? I am 18 years old and have worked out for 2 years now

----------


## spiralkut

the whole thing is the world today once you hit 19-20 up until like 25 all you care about is "look" thats why your always going to have 20 year old doing roids. Ill admit i fall into this wanting to like awesome for clubbing music festivals etc etc so your never going to be able to stop people my age from doing them its how it is. Also i reckon when people hit 30 they are usually married got kids etc so alot of people then would be quitting that kind of lifestyle dont you reckon?

----------


## spiralkut

> Hi mate, were you really 17 when you took steroids? an how did you feel after taking them?, im 19 and im planning to take oral Steroids which are tablets, but just wanted to hear from someone thats same age as me or below an there experience


hey dude im 21 done a cycle and ill tell you i loved it didnt get any noticable sides might later on down the track who knows but i kept most of my gains went from 86 KG with 7% bodyfat end of cycle was 98.5 8-9% bodyfat after mycyclke ive since gone on an 6 week europe trip so i didnt do any gym for 6 weeks started training again last week im now 9% bodyfat and 93 kg, my fram still looks like i did after my cycle might of lost 1/2 a inch on my arms which im confident i can get back to where i was before my next cycle ... everyone is different just remember that someones downfall might be your peak

----------


## seattleironpumper

Great post I like it

----------


## dec11

> hey dude im 21 done a cycle and ill tell you i loved it didnt get any noticable sides might later on down the track who knows but i kept most of my gains went from 86 KG with 7% bodyfat end of cycle was 98.5 8-9% bodyfat after mycyclke ive since gone on an 6 week europe trip so i didnt do any gym for 6 weeks started training again last week im now 9% bodyfat and 93 kg, my fram still looks like i did after my cycle might of lost 1/2 a inch on my arms which im confident i can get back to where i was before my next cycle ... everyone is different just remember that someones downfall might be your peak


do not encourage young use here if you want to be around for long.........

----------


## Granovich

> do not encourage young use here if you want to be around for long.........


he was lucky. i got ****ed over a PH cycle ! 
some people are just lucky but dont push ur luck. im almost 24 and still got ****ed up over this stupid PH

----------


## PK-V

>Before you consider the use of AAS you should have already reached your genetic potential.

Stopped reading here!

----------


## Chad1991

Im a 20 year old male that wants to do a deca /test 10 week cycle. I would rather wait till im a few years older but i have had 3 shoulder reconstructions and am 6 months post my 3rd op and my shoulder simply isnt healing very well. I am also beginning to start pulling and tearing muscles even though i have backed right off my gym work. Other than that im healthy and very athletic but cant play my sport because my shoulder wont heal for me. Do you guys think steroids is right for me?

----------


## doom23

I had a testosterone of 450 when i was 21, decided to use roids as my gains were shity as hell.

----------


## doom23

> Im a 20 year old male that wants to do a deca/test 10 week cycle. I would rather wait till im a few years older but i have had 3 shoulder reconstructions and am 6 months post my 3rd op and my shoulder simply isnt healing very well. I am also beginning to start pulling and tearing muscles even though i have backed right off my gym work. Other than that im healthy and very athletic but cant play my sport because my shoulder wont heal for me. Do you guys think steroids is right for me?


 No, don't use them until a bit older... Roids arnt fairy dust, you don't just "grow" and become god like lol.

----------


## 911T

I have spent a lot of time researching AAS, particularly the ones about taking them too young. I'm 6'3'' roughly 235lbs right now. I've been working out consistently since I was 14 and was really athletic growing up (I use the term growing up lightly, obviously still quite young). Besides growth and hormone balance, is their anything else I should be aware of before I consider starting a cycle? 

Appreciate your feedback!

----------


## The Bear 79

> *I have spent a lot of time researching AAS, particularly the ones about taking them too young.* I'm 6'3'' roughly 235lbs right now. I've been working out consistently since I was 14 and was really athletic growing up (I use the term growing up lightly, obviously still quite young). Besides growth and hormone balance, is their anything else I should be aware of before I consider starting a cycle? 
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!


 So after reading wut can happen 2 u, u want 2 start a cycle anyway. And u want us 2 HELP u hurt urself?!?

----------


## mattydaman88

Very interesting post mann.. Opened my eyes glad I never took roids when I was 21..

----------


## holmes

Great post. Been researching a lot lately and very tempted to do a cycle. Was thinking 500Mg test-E a week (12 weeks), 30mg oral-turanibol daily(week 1-4), 0.5mg Arimidex daily throughout and clomid for PCT 40/40/20/20. 

I'm only turning 24 in a month, but I have a lot of friends that I seen personally blow up from AAS, one friend going from 140lbs to 185lbs. Solid gains. Even my younger brother did a cycle and had awesome gains, though he lost it all by stopping training and not eating right. 

My question is this: Is 24 even too young? Am I still too small? I come from a family of very small stature and even being 140lbs (Up from 125lbs) has been some good gains. Definitely a hardgainer as well, kind of a short ectomorph. 

Anyway this post has really got me thinking a bit more. Might wait another couple years.

----------


## vcboss

thanks.

----------


## yannick35

I feel that using steroids at a young age is too easy, first you got to have the money because black market are expensive, i was a gym rat at 16, and some of my high school hot heads did have daddy money to buy steroids . They got big fast and massive, and yes very impressive, but after there cycle they got small real fast too.

I started at 138 pounds at 5 feet 10 when i was 16 and by the time i was 21 never used i was a solid 204 pounds, i never lost anything either.

I got put on TRT i am now 39, i feel that when you truly love bodybuilding, lifting weights and feeling that pump the formative years are the best, you cannot waste this using drugs. Eating 6 meals per day at 1000 calories each to get that mass going, getting stronger in the gym those are amazing feelings.

If there is one thing i would like to go back too its that time, i am glad that i have spend my teen age years in the gym.

Now i am in a new ballgame, and i beleive that steroids has its place in the older athlete. Because when well done TRT can give you back your youth and make you feel like when you where 18 years old again. Testosterone is such an amazing hormone.

If i was younger and knowing what i do now i would study in all theses hormones and try get get a degree in the medical or endocriologist to help out people.

When growing older is where steroids start to shine and really make sense.

Has for the supplements reference i dont beleive they are that useful, glutamine will not increase GH that much and been taking ZMA for a year now not sure if its doing something.

I rather go the melatonin way cheap supplement with amazing benefits.

Eating a good diet eliminates the need for supplements.

----------


## aje14

Im 20 years old 5'9" 170 lbs. Most people in my family are around my height and are around 170-190. I have been working out since 14 but very seriously for about a year and a half. i try to take in about 3000 calories a day with the appropriate amount of macros but im in college so its hard to be get that every day. Im currently on creatine/protein supp/pwo. Do you guys think its safe/smart to start a cycle? all opinions are welcome. thanks

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Im 20 years old 5'9" 170 lbs. Most people in my family are around my height and are around 170-190. I have been working out since 14 but very seriously for about a year and a half. i try to take in about 3000 calories a day with the appropriate amount of macros but im in college so its hard to be get that every day. Im currently on creatine/protein supp/pwo. Do you guys think its safe/smart to start a cycle? all opinions are welcome. thanks


At 20yo your to young to start using aas. Better off getting your diet dialed in really well and waiting a few more years. Don't want to do any permenent damage at your age your endocrine system is still developing, not worth it.

Come over to the nutrition forum and I'm sure we can help you meet your goals.

----------


## aronjrsmil

Depends on the steroid

----------


## The Bear 79

> Depends on the steroid


 Elaborate??

----------


## mirin_serratus

people here are way too sensitive about age...when did 25 become an absolute criteria?

brb no one wants to waste the best years of their life dieting 24/7 and hardly look like they lift
brb gaining confidence early on, nailing job interviews, being more social, making more friends and connections, meeting more girls etc etc
brb no one cares about being huge when you're old
brb going on trt in your 30s regardless
brb 90% chance you don't even notice sides if you know what you're doing

come on guys lets be real here

----------


## $$GhettoReps$$

klmlkm

----------


## $$GhettoReps$$

hey devlgod, im starting my 1st cycle im 19. ive done enough research to know that steroids used to be MUCH more complex and dangerous and worked better. *the legal ones of course.. * anyway, what about the steroids that are legal now? or prohormones ? such as rpn havoc? they are muchh more safer than they were when you took it. clone after clone they took the good stuff out . dont you think ill be good taking this in 2012? lol


> I dont like the article.its just an opinion someone has.we all have them.
> 
> I was 17 when I started,Im now 35, 6'2" or 3" not really sure and 290+ lbs,there is absolutely no one in my family anywhere near my size.My father is 5'10" Mother 5'6" and skinny,brothers all 6' or smaller and under 200lbs.
> 
> kind of blows his theory right out of the water.

----------


## lilpropslinger

Hey everyone. Just been thinking about AAS for a while now. just havnt known the way to go about it. I didnt play sports in highschool, but i did do rodeo for a while. And my jr year i did powerlifting just because all my buddys did, but that was only about 2 months then i went back into off season and started rodeoing again. After highschool, i went to work in the oil fields and havnt worked out any since highschool. i have been out of school since 09, and ill be 22 in august. im 5'10-5'11 and weigh around 160. im about to join the Air Force and im just looking for that extra push to get me ready. I just started running, or well trying to run, and getting ready to work out. But over the last few months, it seems like my "want to" level is going away. i dont have the will to get active or anything. i hope this is making sense. Im just really looking for something to boost me up and get me motivated and pumped up and maybe help me get stronger and filled out a little befor i ship to basic. ill have about 3-4 months to get ready. Due to me leaving august or september. So any advice please? im not a real built guy at all. Please dont rag on me or anything, im just searching for advice and a opinoin.. Thanks for the time and help.

----------


## fanof

> dude im 19 almost 20 and ive been lifting for a while with craetine and im stuck at 5'11 160 lbs and i was thinking about roids but everyonw told me no and i eat like 4 cans of tuna a day and 3 solid meals but *i dont work out too often* but i would if it took roids anyone got anything for me


thise made me laugh..sorry
one of my favourite sayings is "how can you expect to grow on roids if you cant grow without"

the bold part... why dont you try actually working out more often? and also if you did some research on working out you could make better gains

stuck at 160... lots of tuna isnt a diet, it may help but also look at your ather macros like carbs and fat

whats your bodyfat and goals?

----------


## willydawadd

Great Read, made me reconsider how much longer I need to wait to get a cycle started.

----------


## adamameeriar

this quote makes me feel better

----------


## m1sterguy

> I think that genetic potential goes much further than just 15 pounds. I'm a hair under 5'11 and i was 133 lbs. I got up to 185 drug free. I trained hard. I did squats, deadlifts and I benched often. I think that people can gain around 50 pounds of muscle or more drug free, but it will take years. It took me almost 10 years of training drug free to achieve those results...now its time for the gear though!


i was this exact height and weight when i started training and i hit 185 in 2 years drug free, genetics people.

----------


## Riptorn

Any chance we could get D00fys post cleaned up, updated and stickied? I typically browse the current threads and and see quite a few people asking questions that could all be answered by the OP's 1st post here. 

Any old timers willing to collaborate with one another and get it going? 

Or maybe it's already been done and I just haven't seen it yet.

----------


## adamameeriar

and how old are you now ? 



> Started at 19 myself... don't regret it a bit.. you grow better when your on period... go for it doofy... your good...

----------


## hell911

> and it educated me as well
> 
> "So for a starting point lets say that you need to be at least 18 years of age before you consider using steroids ."
> 
> i am 18 1/2  :P


does this mean doofy started taking aas when age of 18 1/2, i thought we need to be atleast 25, 18 to 25 is very big difference.

----------


## bdos

This thread is over 10yrs old lol

----------


## hell911

oh yea, didnt saw the date.

im still confused about this 21 year old thing, this topic say 21 is ok, but people encourage 25 yr old.

so if this topic is wrong, why make it sticky?

----------


## RajaSultan

> oh yea, didnt saw the date.
> 
> im still confused about this 21 year old thing, this topic say 21 is ok, but people encourage 25 yr old.
> 
> so if this topic is wrong, why make it sticky?



lol  :Smilie:  i know that feel bro

----------


## RajaSultan

BY THE WAY HELL911 Read this ...







> Everyone is different but at 18 you can grow so much i just turned 19 little bit ago .... and im going through a growing phase which is unbelievable i have seen my self look soo much thicker in the last week and i have gained 1/2" on my arms and lost body fat and im sure ive been training as long if not longer than you Doofy .... advice to you....
> train hard , eat lots , eat clean, eat often, rest plenty dont play sports and you will grow ... train to failure now do you finish every set thinking could i have got another rep... if you do your not training hard enough .... i was going to do a cycle in july . and compete next yr IFBB amatuers im unsure about even competing next yr now and unsure about doing a cycle in the near future .... so Doofy it seems u think AAS are magic to your problem ... it will be a short term solution and you may not regret it ... but you wil always have the doubt it only i waited how much more could i have achieved .... im done sorry guys i felt i needed to say this.






> Its not a matter of finished growing. Your test levels dont begin to drop until 23-25, so you should utilize naturally high levels. Your not the same after AS, I dont care what anyone says, so your better off building a great base , then when test levels naturally start to drop, and you turn to AS you gains will be harder and leaner because of solid of muscle nat. earned. JMO , but wait, get some good mature solid years in the gym under your belt then decide when the time is right. I beleive under 25 is too young, need to reach your genetic peak before AS.

----------


## TheBossZanTheMan

very boss post
reminded my last year why I didnt take steriods 
reinforced the idea today
I need to work harder and longer to be at that place where my body stops growing naturally
thanks bro

----------


## Youngsters

You called?

----------


## wuxiao356

Nice post!

----------


## smile

eat 6-7-8 times a day,getting a surplus amount of calories , train hard , and sleep well ! I've gotten from 120lbs to 170 lbs in 2 years of me training,just with Protein supplements/mass gainers and pre-workouts, and one time I took creatine. Im 5'8-5'9 20 years old. I plan on getting 10-20 more pounds naturally.

----------


## godzillaaaaa

nice, great read. Thought i was a little young at 21 to be starting, but seems like its not too bad

----------


## clarkey02

If you do them before 25 or before 5+ years of hard training you are retarded IMO.

----------


## Jdamm

Yes!

----------


## nussnussbaby

Thanks for posting. Very glad I waited (or took so long to get serious, at least).

----------


## chestbrahs

Whenever you feel big enough And knowledgable enough to take the risks And do the research

----------


## lovbyts

This thread really needs locked by Admin. Reading is fine but bumping a 12yr old post. Hell this post is almost old enough to start using aas..

----------


## saiyangod

Good shit thanks u so much a huge eye opener to a lot of us Im sure

----------

